# Verizon+unlimited data or AT&T+3gb of data?



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

*Which carrier?*​
*Which would you choose?*

unlimited data, RAZR Maxx, LTE, inferior hardware375.00%Best hardware options, HSPA+, capped data, never enough battery life125.00%


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I would really like to get an in-depth discussion going about this, as I am stumped on the matter

*A bit of backstory:*
I have been in the cell phone game for over 6 years now (started at radioshack, vzw retailer, AT&T, currently at best buy mobile and looking to move back to corporate as a career). I love cell phones and the tech around them. I am also a huge fan of android and love what it stand for. Consequently, I change phones more often than most, I'd say every six months or so. However, I am getting a bit fed up with the crap of my current carrier (Verizon) and the software delays, as well as never being on the cutting edge of device tech due to network limitations. I would much rather have a gsm device, HSPA+ or LTE, both will suit my needs, and have a top of the line device, as well as not having to wait So, I'm thinking of jumping ship to AT&T.

Sorry for all that, but I wanted people to have a slight understanding of my current situation.

I currently have the VZW Galaxy Nexus with an unlimited data plan. I could switch to the RAZR Maxx and be satisfied for the next 1-3 months, then switch to a quad-core device, assuming vzw gets on the ball about it. This would alleviate a large portion of my problem, as the 3300 mAh battery would finally ensure I could make it through a day on one charge . Or, I could switch to AT&T, get the One-X or S3, but have to worry about really really managing my data every month, which is something that I am really not keen on doing. I would also need to remain tethered to my charger.

So far, I am leaning towards going to AT&T. I think if I no longer have NFL mobile eating up my data, I'll stay under 3gb, although going without NFL mobile is a major drawback. However, I think I'll be happier being able to use the devices I want when I want.

Lastly, I don't know if having a product that I am sure will finally provide the OS speed and stability that I have been looking for this whole time is worth more than sticking with unlimited data and enough battery life to last me through a day, something I have been desperate for since my last blackberry (2008)

If anyone has any insight on the matter, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds like you already made up your mind. As only thing that's a plus to stay with Verizon is the unlimited data.

Besides I would find out how quick att rolls updates to their android phones. You can't go by the GSM gnex for every phone to have timely updates. Last time I was in att I didn't see any top of the line phones in there as they was still pushing the iPhone but that has been awhile.

So if you feel you wont miss unlimited data and att has all this going for it. Then enjoy your new carrier and one x.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

well, I was figuring that if I went with unlocked international phones, I wouldn't have to worry about any carrier updates anymore. However, the unlimited data is a really, really strong plus. Plus I like vzw's network more. Having used both and constantly being around people who use one of the two, I feel that vzw has a much stronger network in my area and giving that up would obviously not be the best use of available resources. I also never read or hear someone say "oh man, you have GOT to switch to AT&T". I hear it all the time for verizon though.

Thanks for your response!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I had the first AT&T Android phone called the motorola backflip. It made me very angry that the "Unknown Sources" box on every other phone just simply wasn't there, of course I started sending emails, posted on their facebook page, also at the time it was unrootable. AT&T had an archaic point of view towards Android in the beginning, I would be screaming at them telling them "I WANT MY UNKNOWN SOURCES BOX" and I would go on to say well when Verizon gets the iphone just wait and see... they would never respond to anything but "Verizon is not getting the iphone....DUHHH" After the whole amazon app store thing they all have the unknown sources box but it only took a year for them to listen.

I to am in the industry, I build the newtorks but AT&T made me so mad that I gladly paid over 300 bucks to get out of my contract, then I went to VZW and paid another 300 for the droid 2 on launch day only to find out that the D2 root exploit worked on the backflip... AT&T has some of the worst cell sites, towers, whatever the general public calls them, and they do not listen to us. on a single tower you have 850 and 1900mhz GSM, UMTS, and now HSPA and 700 mhz LTE (temporary solution on the LTE BTW), When I go to a VZW site to work on it I know exactly what I need, when I go to an AT&T site I have no clue as to what I need because they are a mixture of old LA Cellular sites, old T-Mobile sites, with some Cingular up in there too.

I will never go back to AT&T for these reasons, they majorly miscalculated what Android was to become and will push the iphone and leave Android on the back burner. But the commercials you see on TV are true, they are dumping so much money into their network trying to get it sorted out but for me its too little too late, and now that I've known the true freedom of a nexus I can never have anything but a nexus. NFL Mobile....I don't use it so i can't say anything about that but I can say with a little build prop knowledge you can trick the market into thinking your phone is something else and keep NFL Mobile.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

After being on AT&T for 5+ years during my middle/high school years, I have to say.. they're just crap. It was fine up until a point, and that was when the iPhone was released as an AT&T exclusive. Once that came out, their service tanked hard, and I vowed that as soon as possible, I am ditching AT&T for some other provider. Now, I've always been a fan of Motorola, they have some real good hardware builds and quality has been good out of the numerous products I've had from them. Verizon has a good chunk of good Motorola devices, despite locked bootloaders. I'd rather have good hardware from Motorola than get the shaft from HTC or Samsung for less-than-ideal stuff they like to do. Unless you spend $30+ on a protective case, then I suppose that won't matter.

But either way, the choice is yours if you move to AT&T. You just won't be able to get unlimited data back from Verizon once you terminate your contract, and you will be forced to tiered plans just like AT&T. Sprint is the only other carrier I'm aware that still offers unlimited data. Not to mention the customer service from AT&T is crap.. so that was another reason I ended up ditching them in the end.


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

terryrook said:


> After being on AT&T for 5+ years during my middle/high school years, I have to say.. they're just crap. It was fine up until a point, and that was when the iPhone was released as an AT&T exclusive. Once that came out, their service tanked hard, and I vowed that as soon as possible, I am ditching AT&T for some other provider. Now, I've always been a fan of Motorola, they have some real good hardware builds and quality has been good out of the numerous products I've had from them. Verizon has a good chunk of good Motorola devices, despite locked bootloaders. I'd rather have good hardware from Motorola than get the shaft from HTC or Samsung for less-than-ideal stuff they like to do. Unless you spend $30+ on a protective case, then I suppose that won't matter.
> 
> But either way, the choice is yours if you move to AT&T. You just won't be able to get unlimited data back from Verizon once you terminate your contract, and you will be forced to tiered plans just like AT&T. Sprint is the only other carrier I'm aware that still offers unlimited data. Not to mention the customer service from AT&T is crap.. so that was another reason I ended up ditching them in the end.


Thanks for the input! Yeah, I guess waiting a bit longer for hardware is worth the trouble when I consider all the drawbacks to being an at&t customer lol.

Thanks for everyone's input! Imma stay with vzw









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Well,

I actually had a family plan on Verizon with all 3 on unlimited 4G LTE data, and a special promo that brought data to $21 for one year. I was very happy with the plan considering I was paying $205 after taxes and discounts, for 1400 minutes, unlimited data and text for 3 phones. However I was getting so tired of my Galaxy Nexus and it's terrible radio I was just waiting for a reason to drop the phone from the get go. I love the galaxy nexus for everything other than the radio and camera, however at work it would CONSTANTLY be switching from 1x-3g-4g the entire day as I would move from room to room. Battery would be down to 50-60% after 8 hours just because of the radio constantly switching the entire day. I did get and use the spare battery charger kit every day I was at work, so I made it manageable for me. I lived with it for 6 months just because of the fact that we had unlimited data, and I really took advantage of it (6.6GB was my last amount).

However,

I went to AT&T the other day to check out the One X, and was sold in minutes on it. Figured i'd give it a try on the 3gb data plan (knowing id have to watch it) and have been happy ever since. 4gLTE that doesn't switch while in my building, and only at my house where 4glte is spotty do i see 4g, I havent seen 3g/2g at all yet, and battery life is amazing. We are now paying even less for our bill albeit with the 700 minute plan (however with unlimited text comes unlimited mobile to any mobile on any carrier) instead of the 1400 minute plan. Less means $10-15 over Verizon. I always lived under the motto that you shouldn't switch a contract for a phone, but with the galaxy nexus on Verizon to the one x on AT&T it was worth it to me. If anything, knowing I cant just eat up all the data I can, i find myself more productive now. BTW, im at 300mb used in 4 days so far with most of that due to HD Youtube viewing, wow does that kill data usage.

P.S.

I found that most of my data while i was on unlimited went to *ROM downloads*, Kernel downloads, and Google music streaming. Google music's stream uses 4x the amount of data per song vs. Pandora just because the sampling rate is much higher. To save on the data usage without really feeling the burden, I limited to app updates automatic but wifi only, haxsync update to wifi only, all facebook/twitter to sync only manually (how i had it before).


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

TwinShadow said:


> But either way, the choice is yours if you move to AT&T. You just won't be able to get unlimited data back from Verizon once you terminate your contract, and you will be forced to tiered plans just like AT&T. Sprint is the only other carrier I'm aware that still offers unlimited data. Not to mention the customer service from AT&T is crap.. so that was another reason I ended up ditching them in the end.


Actually, with both Verizon and AT&T they WILL give you your unlimited back if you choose to port over within 59 days. It's called a winback, and me being a porting fairy that I am, I can tell you it work to my advantage several times. Not only did I get my unlimited back, but that's why I got the $9.99 off data per line for 1 year.


----------

